# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Yahoo không Add nick được !!

## truongtuongtu

mấy bro cho em hỏi ! khoảng 2 tháng nay, lần nào em add nick đều báo: "đã xãy ra lỗi trong máy chủ khi đang thêm địa chỉ liên lạc. hãy thử lại"

còn nếu có người khác add nick em, em finish xong thì lại nằm trong sổ địa chỉ của em !! bro nào giúp e với :bawling::bawling:

----------


## kanhtran

dổi nic mới cho xong [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] hùi trươc mình cũng bị zay đóa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## quangcaodienlanh

hix ! không có cách nào để khắc phục sao mí bro ?? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## hovafa

bạn có bao nhiều group rùi! nếu quá nhiều group sẽ add nick không được.
bạn không nên để 1 người một group mà nên để 1 group nhiều nick.

----------


## kevinvu1987

> bạn có bao nhiều group rùi! nếu quá nhiều group sẽ add nick không được.
> bạn không nên để 1 người một group mà nên để 1 group nhiều nick.


mình chỉ có 2 group và 20 nick thôi mod ơi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] !!

----------


## vanphongquanphunhuan

> bạn có bao nhiều group rùi! nếu quá nhiều group sẽ add nick không được.
> bạn không nên để 1 người một group mà nên để 1 group nhiều nick.


thì mình cũng zậy nè. y mình chỉ cóa 2 group là friend và nhok [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] nhứ mấy
nhưng ép thêm vẫn hem đc (mặc dù để cả vào friend hay 1 nhóm mới)
(zậy mà nic khác lại add đc nic đó mới hay chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## vietnamtui12

bạn hãy di chuyển một số nick vào chung một group .sau đó xóa bớt các group đi .rồi add nick lại xem 
vì nếu tạo quá nhiều nhóm sẽ không thể add nick .mỗi khi login vào ym thường lâu lâu sẽ có hộp thoại check list .các bạn không nên bỏ qua bước này 

như nick mình add đã gần 200 nick .hồi xưa cũng từng bị bệnh như vậy

----------


## linhpi24h

mình nghĩ tạo nick mới đi cho khỏe bạn ạ.có thể tài khoản yahoo của bạn có vấn đề.

----------


## taitrochoifree11

> mình nghĩ tạo nick mới đi cho khỏe bạn ạ.có thể tài khoản yahoo của bạn có vấn đề.


thanks bạn ! 

mấy bro cho e hỏi là giờ mình xóa nick đó đi. rồi tạo lại có đc ko [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## bebannha

chắc là được bạn ạ ! mình chưa thử bao giờ nhưng theo logic thì phải được!

----------


## helloseo

hix !! nick mình có 1 nhóm duy nhất và sổ địa chỉ àh, mà giờ đổi tên nhóm và tạo nhóm mới ko đc lun [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]. kiểu này chắc tạo nick mới quá [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## mewevn

> thanks bạn ! 
> 
> mấy bro cho e hỏi là giờ mình xóa nick đó đi. rồi tạo lại có đc ko [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]




* xóa nick đó đi rồi tạo lại .mình chỉ dám chắc với bạn 70% thành công ( nếu xóa xong phải lập ngay )

vì trong một thời điểm có nhất nhiều người lập nick .còn chưa kể đến việc nhiều người reg nick boot để boom đến vài triệu nick .nên nếu họ đã lập đúng nick của bạn khi bạn xóa .thì bạn hoàn toàn phải chọn thêm hoặc rút bớt ký tự

----------


## moonbe

*bị đầy các nhóm rồi*

bạn muốn add được nick thì bạn phải cho nick đó vào trong nhưng nhóm mà bạn đang dùng thì là được luôn đó mà, chúc bạn thành công[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## crawlers1214

> bạn muốn add được nick thì bạn phải cho nick đó vào trong nhưng nhóm mà bạn đang dùng thì là được luôn đó mà, chúc bạn thành công[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]





> * xóa nick đó đi rồi tạo lại .mình chỉ dám chắc với bạn 70% thành công ( nếu xóa xong phải lập ngay )
> 
> vì trong một thời điểm có nhất nhiều người lập nick .còn chưa kể đến việc nhiều người reg nick boot để boom đến vài triệu nick .nên nếu họ đã lập đúng nick của bạn khi bạn xóa .thì bạn hoàn toàn phải chọn thêm hoặc rút bớt ký tự 
> [/color]


thanks mí bro nhìu nhìu [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] !! nick em có 1 group àh, em mới tạo 1 group mới thì giờ đã add nick đc, group cũ thì add ko đc. :wacko:

----------


## anthao

*không add được nick!*

hum qua mình mới lập 1 nick mới! mà soa cũng k add được nick của mọi ng vào vậy!nếu ng ta add mình đồng ý thì được nhưng mình mà add thì k được.báo lỗi là thao tác mất nhiều thời gian.hoàn tất thao tác nhưng khi mình xem trong list thì k được ai cả.có ai biết k nói dùm mình với

----------


## loveUnature

mình nghĩ bạn tạo 1 nich yh mới . còn cái yh của bạn tạo mình nghĩ là nó bị lỗi rồi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] hãy tạo cái mới nhá

----------


## nna19x7

thì mình cũng zậy nè. y mình chỉ cóa 2 group là friend và nhok [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] nhứ mấy
nhưng ép thêm vẫn hem đc (mặc dù để cả vào friend hay 1 nhóm mới)
(zậy mà nic khác lại add đc nic đó mới hay chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------

